# VIDEO: Audi develops simulated engine sounds for future e-tron models



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

Silence is one of the wonderful things about EVs – until you get blindsided by one at a crosswalk. Recognizing the danger that silent-running vehicles pose to cyclists and pedestrians, governments around the world have mandated that EVs emit warning sounds, and most automakers now incorporate some sort of virtual engine sound into their EVs and hybrids... Newswire >


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Ummm I do not like the idea ... Sorry


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Tatsushige said:


> Ummm I do not like the idea ... Sorry



Hi Tats

I do like the idea - I want my machine to sound the way I want

Steam Engine
Rattly old Ford
Gas Turbine
Ferrari V12

Different sound for each day of the week


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Duncan said:


> Hi Tats
> 
> I do like the idea - I want my machine to sound the way I want



Here mate I found the perfect sound for your EV ..


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Tats

That would be awesome - special sound for.... Sunday's?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I want flubber!

Also, for night driving I would want Trekkie sounds, to go along with the pulsing light I'd rig up around the warp core.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Duncan said:


> Hi Tats
> 
> I do like the idea - I want my machine to sound the way I want
> 
> ...


The variety is the important part. Just like people love custom ringtones. Don't know why anyone wouild spend 3 years (and how many millions?) developing a new sound for everyone to sound alike.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

OK Guys

How do we do it?

I have found locomotive sound cards that vary the sound with the "rail voltage" 
and a dingus that goes into the cigaret lighter that senses alternator pulses and sound like a V8 (or V12) through your sound system

But I want MORE..

I want the sound to change with speed and with load - just like the "real" noise

How do we do it? - Do I need to install a laptop with some fancy software????


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

What do you mean by change with speed and load? If you just increase volume with pedal, that would probably be pretty easy, but if you mean remodulating the sound that would be much more complex.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Ziggy

If the sound was the same - just louder - then it would be blahhh

I want the sound to change with "engine revs"

The model locomotive thingy starts chuffing slowly and speeds up the "chuffs" as the voltage increases (and the train speed) 

The cigaret lighter thingy has no "throttle input" but does have an "engine speed" input - sounds pretty good


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

Adding sound to an EV?

Stupid. 

Let's add exhaust pipes too... you know, because people are used to them on cars.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

That would actually be pretty cool. Maybe some kind of smoke bomb in a dummy exhaust pipe...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> That would actually be pretty cool. Maybe some kind of smoke bomb in a dummy exhaust pipe...


I think a propane tank and a spark plug might be more fun


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Duncan said:


> OK Guys
> 
> How do we do it?
> 
> ...


I think you will install a small MP3 player and down load the sounds with a SD card or USB .. Connected to the potentiometer so the more acceleration the faster and louder the sound output.


----------

